# مؤسسة بدايات للاستيراد والتصدير



## az3im (23 أبريل 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

مؤسسة بدايات
للاستيراد والتصدير






مؤسسة بدايات مؤسسة رائدة في مجال الاستيراد والتصدير

الاستيراد:

نقدم لك عزيزي العميل خدمة الاستيراد من جميع انحاء العالم بمبلغ 30 ريال

وباي كمية تريد ماعليك الا الاتصال بنا

التصدير:

نستيطع ارسال جميع سلعك الى الخارج بيسر وسهولة باذن الله

الموقع الرسمي للمؤسسة

مؤسسة بدايات

للاتصال بنا على

مؤسسة بدايات​


----------

